# Robocopy log showing deleted files



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

I am using Robocopy to sync my PC. Below is the batch file. I am trying to show the number of files deleted. Can anyone help me with this.

robocopy D:\Users\tertom01\Desktop\Source D:\Users\tertom01\Desktop\Destination /E /Z /XA:H /MIR /R:1 /W:0 > TESTING.TXT
thanx


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Number of files deleted? Not understanding that.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

The log file will have a keyword on the lines that you want listed, is that the case?


----------

